# Arrow shooter



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

When I was shooting traditional archery i always shot of the shelf so I wanted to make a slingshot with the same concept. I used double 2050 tubes and set it up with a D loop for a release. The arrow is a 1535 gold tip carbon 28 inches.. I get very good arrow flight. I expected the arrow to show stiff spine. I have only shot it from 40 feet. Now I need to take it out to the range and see what it will do at twenty yards. The way it shoots at 40 feet I expect it to do very well. It is a kick to shoot even if the wife rolled her eyes when I showed it to her.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is beautiful could you show a better shot of your arrow rest could not see how you made it


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very clever!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

interesting. another product for the store ?


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's awesome man.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Wayyyyy neat!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Really nice Roger. I'd like to see a video of you shooting that. I use one of Perry's simple rigs to shoot arrows from several of my slingshots, but I'd like to see how shooting with a recurve looks.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

As a trad archer, i really like it!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

No it is not for sale. It is something I wanted to do for myself. The arrow rest is the same rest that you would find on a longbow. It is a simple radiused 90 degree cut with self sticking soft Velcro. When I shoot I anchor under my eye and shoot the arrow. I have to cant the fork to the left slightly to get a good site picture. I was fairly good with a longbow before my shoulder went bad.I think with a little practice I could go out to the range and embarrass a couple of guys I know with $800.00 longbows now that would be a kick.. :lol:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"I think with a little practice I could go out to the range and embarrass a couple of guys I know with $800.00 longbows now that would be a kick.. :lol:"

I think you could and I agree.


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

You know you have dun a good job when the wife rolles her eyes I like it to


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Good shooting too!!


----------

